# hey :)



## beckyl92 (May 19, 2009)

my names Becky im 16 and i have a 9 month old giant malaysian shielded mantis  

im also planning on buying 3 ghost mantids soon and maybe even start breeding.

great forum  

thanks


----------



## d17oug18 (May 19, 2009)

Welcome becky, im doug from cali. everyone here is full of humor and lots of knowledge =)


----------



## mantidian (May 19, 2009)

Hey welcome to the forum!


----------



## mantidian (May 19, 2009)

sorry extra post


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2009)

See you found the intro section. Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 19, 2009)

Hi there Becky, lot of Beckys on this forum! gettin kinda scary dont u guys think? h34r: Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## ismart (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## revmdn (May 19, 2009)

Yo! From Philly.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from sunny Florida.

P.S. Today it is rainey and nastey outside but at least there is no school!!!!


----------



## jameslongo (May 19, 2009)

An antipoedal hello from Australia! This is a wonderful place to procrastinate &amp; get learned


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 19, 2009)

Hi, Becky! Welcome from Yuma!


----------



## Swipht (May 20, 2009)

Hey becky *hands her a stick* I think you'll need that later... &lt;.&lt; &gt;.&gt; &lt;.&lt; What?

Got some Ghost myself. Look forward to trading if you breed them. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katnapper (May 20, 2009)

Hi Becky!  Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.


----------



## beckyl92 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

